# 2 Timothy 2:12, Denied?



## Hamalas (Sep 25, 2008)

We read 2 Tim. 2:12 today in family devotions and I wanted to hear what you all had to say about it. 

2 Timothy 2:12-13
"12) if we endure, we will also reign with him; if we deny him, he also will deny us; 13) if we are faithless, he remains faithful—for he cannot deny himself."

We struggled a little to determine what exactly vs. 12 was talking about. Obviously in light of vs. 13, and many other passages of Scripture, it's not talking about earning salvation or anything of that nature. So I guess my question is this: What is being denied? Is it a portion of our heavenly reward? Temporal blessings? What do y'all think?


----------



## A5pointer (Sep 25, 2008)

Those who endure will NOT deny Him


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 25, 2008)

Those who _do not endure_ deny him by their actions/lives and prove that they were never His to begin with.

1 Jn. 2:19 They went out from us, but they were not really of us; for if they had been of us, they would have remained with us; but they went out, so that it would be shown that they all are not of us.


----------



## Law Grace Radio (Sep 25, 2008)

Good point guys!

Here's how I always look at these matters. Paul is writing to a real Church situation. How can we know we are saved? We will edure!! (Point 5 I believe- perserverance of the saints)

This teaching is not only found here. Jesus makes the exact same point. Shows the responsibility of real discipleship. There is no room in scripture for easy believism.

Thanks Gomarus for that verse, very useful!


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 25, 2008)

Mmm, good perspective.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Sep 25, 2008)

Try also Matthew 10:32-33 Note that the denial is a public denial--it is tantamount to loving the praise of men more than the praise of God, or fearing men more than fearing God. This is evidence of the absence of justifying faith.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 25, 2008)

I can tell you what it means to me...don't deny Jesus. Stay faithful...cling to Jesus. There is no promised security I can see in Scripture for those making sin the trade-skill of their life.


----------



## Iconoclast (Sep 25, 2008)

sounds a bit like this verse fron Titus 1
15Unto the pure all things are pure: but unto them that are defiled and unbelieving is nothing pure; but even their mind and conscience is defiled. 

16They profess that they know God; but in works they deny him, being abominable, and disobedient, and unto every good work reprobate.




Here is a contrast between those who bear fruit,and those who are reprobate in Hebrews 6
4For it is impossible for those who were once enlightened, and have tasted of the heavenly gift, and were made partakers of the Holy Ghost, 

5And have tasted the good word of God, and the powers of the world to come, 

6If they shall fall away, to renew them again unto repentance; seeing they crucify to themselves the Son of God afresh, and put him to an open shame. 

7For the earth which drinketh in the rain that cometh oft upon it, and bringeth forth herbs meet for them by whom it is dressed, receiveth blessing from God: 

8But that which beareth thorns and briers is rejected, and is nigh unto cursing; whose end is to be burned. 

9But, beloved, we are persuaded better things of you, and things that accompany salvation, though we thus speak. 

10For God is not unrighteous to forget your work and labour of love, which ye have shewed toward his name, in that ye have ministered to the saints, and do minister. 

11And we desire that every one of you do shew the same diligence to the full assurance of hope unto the end: 

12That ye be not slothful, but followers of them who through faith and patience inherit the promises.


----------

